# Help broken window.



## erneboy

My friends who are travelling in Italy have broken the outer skin on a side window on their 2007 Tracker EKS. 

Does anyone know who makes these windows. Can he buy just the double glazed opening bit and fit it without having to replace the frame. How difficult is it to fit.

The following is printed on the window. 

V-X/B 
Polyplastics 
Roxite pmma 43r 
001745 0607 
Holland 

Also any idea where to get one in Italy. 

Thanks in advance, Alan.


----------



## philoaks

These are the people who make them. They may be able to help but I suspect that because the van is so new then it may have to be a case of going back to Autotrail.

http://www.polyplastic.nl/


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Phil. 

Can any one tell me if it is possible replace just the see through bit without having to remove the frame and if so how, Thanks, Alan.


----------



## Wytonknaus

erneboy said:


> Thanks Phil.
> 
> Can any one tell me if it is possible replace just the see through bit without having to remove the frame and if so how, Thanks, Alan.


I was told that the whole unit had to be replcaed by Swift and the dealers but the lad who did mine from autoglass found that if you undo the stay that holds it open the window will then open all the way to the top and unclip from there, a five minute job if you have the bits, I would try Holland direct first as I had to wait for 2 months for my complete unit, to then find just the glass(perspex) bit would do the job.

Tim


----------



## trevorf

You need to contact these guys

Windows

They can make one for you.

Trevor


----------



## Wytonknaus

trevorf said:


> You need to contact these guys
> 
> Windows
> 
> They can make one for you.
> 
> Trevor


I contacted them but if your window has the small dot pattern around the outside they cannot copy it, they will just do a dark surround. If you have seen the windows you will understand what I mean.

Tim


----------



## philoaks

philoaks said:


> These are the people who make them. They may be able to help but I suspect that because the van is so new then it may have to be a case of going back to Autotrail.
> 
> http://www.polyplastic.nl/


I should have added that this is the UK distributor for Polyplastic windows http://www.miriad-products.com/.

When I spoke to them in September they said they weren't able to supply windows for recent Swift vehicles but that they were hoping that they would be able to by mid October. It may be worth a phone call to them to see what the situation is for Autotrail models. Maybe they could ship it direct to Italy.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

Either miriad or ecco who actually use your window and make one. Where it is a polyplastic it is easy to do - ecco probably best option as they make the window itself. You will have to 'board up' for 2-3 weeks while they make it. Send your window to them and they make another, cost is often much cheaper too!

caraparts also pretty good, not sure if they would have anything that new - if you need details PM me.


----------



## Wytonknaus

The little runt who put mine through went through both inner and outer pieces but all I did was repair using the strong version of cellotape along the cracks and then a layer of fablon and it held for the two months wait for replacement. Get your friends to repair this way and enjoy their holiday and fix back at home if that is possible.

Tim


----------



## erneboy

Thank you all for your help. Sadly they did not find all the pieces so cannot put it together,but the inner skin is in one piece, Alan.


----------



## UncleNorm

Alan, may I suggest, assuming your friends' language skills are up to it, that they visit a DIY store, like our B&Q, and obtain a piece of perspex and some superglue?

A trimming knife should cut the perspex to size and the superglue should hold it in place on the outside. A trim of duct tape would enhance the belt and braces approach, as well as making the window more secure.

They then finish their holiday and worry about replacement upon their return to the UK. 

In 2001, whilst holidaying in Dorset, we had 11 feet of the offside of our first motorhome damaged by some incompetent idiot who lost control of his Cavalier. Fortunately, the MH was still driveable/usable. I covered the hole with 1000grade plastic, stuck on with duct tape. Then we finished our holiday!


----------

